# Erfahrungsberichte FB125 für Detaildiagnosse Profibus-DP



## Martin Glarner (15 Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen
Wer von euch hat erfahrungen mit dem FB125 von Siemens, für die Detaildiagnose von Profibus-DP Teilnehmern ?

Funktioniert der FB125 ohne Probleme ?
Kann man die HMI-Bilder gebrauchen ?
Funktinoiert der FB auch mit nicht Siemens Slaves ?

Besten Dank für eure Erfahrungsberichte
Gruss Martin


----------



## jogi (15 Juli 2003)

*Funzt problemlos !*

Hallo Martin,

Der FB funktioniert bei uns bisher absolut problemlos und ist in jeder 300er/400er drin.
Auch nicht-Siemens-Slaves werden sauber bearbeitet.
Die HMI-Bilder sind auch ganz brauchbar, hab allerdings nur die für's MP370Touch bzw.OP37 im Einsatz.
Für nicht-Siemens-Teilnehmer solltest Du dann aber die Symbollisten 'Slave_Ident1' und 'Slave_Ident2' gemäß der Profibus-Teilnehmerkennung der jeweiligen Teilnehmer anpassen, damit die Stationstypen angezeigt werden.
In der Symbolliste 'Name_Station' kann noch für jede Station ein passender Name vergeben werden, der dann auch in der Detailansicht angezeigt wird.
Die ganzen Bilder sind für Verwendung ohne Permanentbereich ausgelegt,
wenn Du einen solchen hast, musst Du vor dem Kopieren die Objekte entsprechend zusammenschieben, damit alles auf den Schirm passt.

Beim Touch-Panel hab ich mir in der Übersichtsdiagnose über jedes Teilnehmer-Status-Rechteck eine unsichtbare Schaltfläche gelegt, die den entsprechenden Slave auswählt und direkt zum Detailbild verzweigt.
Ist ganz praktisch: Teilnehmer rot = gestört, draufgedrückt-> Details.

Unsere Nutzer und Elektriker sind ganz zufrieden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Martin Glarner (15 Juli 2003)

Hallo jogi
Besten Dank für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht.
Hat jemand schon einen diagnosefähigen Repeater mit dem FB125 eingesetzt ?


----------

